# .270 win ammo questions



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Howdy guys,

Getting my new savage back with the scope mounted this weekend. This is my first deer rifle that isn't an .06 in 40 years. For some reason, the ammo that always did me justice (and shot pretty darn good) in the passed has been the rem core lokt. With all the new premiums out there, it gets a little confusing as to what to buy, especially with the prices!

Would appreciate some ideas on what my .270 might like to knock down a big ol' muley out to 300 yards. Am going out to sight in and practice this weekend! :mrgreen: 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No need for a premium bullet on deer IMO. Any 130grn bullet your rifle shoots well will work fine.


-DallanC


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Howdy guys,
> 
> For some reason, the ammo that always did me justice (and shot pretty darn good) in the passed has been the rem core lokt.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The core lokt work just fine in my .270. My rifle was a hand-me-down from my grandfather about 20 years ago. When I first got it I tried all sorts of different bullet weights and brands. The last 10 years Ive stuck with the remington core-lokt in 150 gr for elk and deer. Its knocked down elk at 325 yards with no problem at all. Cheap, and they get the job done.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If you reload, Hornady 140 BTSP and 58 grains of H4831.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys, much appreciated.



> Re: .270 win ammo questions
> by Loke on Sep 16, '09, 3:49
> 
> If you reload, Hornady 140 BTSP and 58 grains of H4831.


Thanks Loke. I plan to get into reloading in the near future! Appreciate the advice. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Those federal fusions seem pretty good. They are reasonably priced and are supposed to have great weight retention. I also like the TSX bullets


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

A big +1 for Federal Fusion. They shoot very consistently out of my .270, have a very flat trajectory, and have major knockdown. I used a 150 grain on my elk last year and he didn't take a step. 130 would be adequate for deer.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I have always liked Remington core lokt bullets. 
I reload for 270 and have shot lots of Hornady 130 gr pointed soft points. 130 gr is plenty adequate in the 270 for deer. I think you will love that rifle.


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

Why the hel are you going from a .06 to a .270 :wink: If the corelocts work in your gun thats a great choice I havnt tried the fusions but hear they are good. I shoot an .06 and my gun loves the hornady 165 gr. light magnums you may want to give them a try.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Loke is the resident expert on 270's.
If you go with the Core Lokt, Remington does have a $5 mail in rebate on two boxes and they only for about $18 each at Cabelas--they have a lot of them, hard to find anywhere else it seems.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

str8shtr said:


> Why the hel are you going from a .06 to a .270 :wink:


'cause he's smart. 8)


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Out of factory ammo, I've only shot the cheapest federals out of my .270. We've shot plenty of reloads though. Last year I nailed my 3x4 buck at 250+ yds with the federals in 130grain.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Again, thanks for the input. I'll feed the new girl a few different loads and see what she likes. Just wanted to make sure I didn't use ammo that would be too light to do the job.



> Re: .270 win ammo questions
> by Loke on Sep 17, '09, 10:13
> 
> str8shtr wrote:
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Core Lokts always did a good job for me. I use mostly Nosler Partitons now. My wife just took a cow moose with 160gr Nosler Partition in front of 52gr H4831. 1 shot in the boiler room. She spun and dropped. DRD. YMMV and welcome to the Light Side


----------

